# Model 3 Hidden Details



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Just finished my video on some of the hidden details that can be gleaned from the Model 3 reveal and test rides.

Check it out and spread the word!


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Very nice job Trevor! Learned some more new stuff. You have a great eye for the details!


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Still surprised they took controls off the steering wheel. Im betting those could come back or be an option. I like to change volume, skip songs without taking my hands off the wheel.


----------



## Niklas (Apr 2, 2016)

Nice Work!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

That steering wheel is definetely prototype material, won't make the cut. They'll do some version of the Model S wheel with buttons.

Update: Elon mentioned the finished steering control system will be "like a spaceship". Plays into their desire to have the first commercially available autonomous car on the market. Expect to be blown away.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

teslaliving said:


> Very nice job Trevor! Learned some more new stuff. You have a great eye for the details!


I'm just a closet engineer and love to know how things work. Can you imagine how crazy it drives me that nobody has taken pictures of the Model X falcon wing and auto opening front door mechanisms?? Arrgh...


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

teslaliving said:


> Still surprised they took controls off the steering wheel. Im betting those could come back or be an option. I like to change volume, skip songs without taking my hands off the wheel.


From Elon :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716729420078133248
@HBL_Cosmin Wait until you see the real steering controls and system for the 3. It feels like a spaceship.


----------



## Ruby (Apr 4, 2016)

Very nicely done!


----------



## TE3LA (Apr 3, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Just finished my video on some of the hidden details that can be gleaned from the Model 3 reveal and test rides.
> 
> Check it out and spread the word!


Great job on this! Best detailed summary I've seen out there. I'll defintely repost.


----------



## 101uk (Apr 3, 2016)

Great video well done. 

My hunch for a feature is Electric chromatic glass, time will tell.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

101uk said:


> Great video well done.
> 
> My hunch for a feature is Electric chromatic glass, time will tell.


Yeah there was a lot of conjecture for this during the Model X mule sightings frenzy last year. Never happened on that expensive monster so forgetaboutit on the 3


----------



## Frandre813 (Apr 4, 2016)

Great video!!!!! I had to pre-order the Model 3 and then take the family on vacation the next morning. Not a bad thing just bad timing. Haven't had as much time as I would like to see what everyone is saying about the car and features. Glad I found this Model 3 Owners Club.


----------



## otakar (Apr 4, 2016)

Wonderful video. The battery size mystery is certainly something to ponder among others.


----------



## Clay (Apr 4, 2016)

Great video! Were you able to find anything on the switch gear? It looks like they've moved away from the Mercedes parts bin and have their own drive selector and turn signal stalk. Wondering about the window buttons.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Nothing on the window buttons. Switchgear does appear to be different but who knows what will end up in production.


----------



## Reggie (Apr 4, 2016)

Very nice video. I personally can't wait until next year to see the final design. The one thing I'm curious about right now though, is with that glass rear, that seems to let an awful amount of light into the vehicle. In Texas, where I live, I see that making the car very hot on the interior. Almost all of our cars in Texas have window tinting (function, not just style). I'm curious as to whether or not that glass can be tinted and what that would do to the overall interior feel of the car if you did so.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Looks like my video has gone viral....

http://bgr.com/2016/04/04/tesla-model-3-hidden-details-video/

I had a deluge of subscribers and the views as of this morning are over 36K

Guess I'm going to have to start a series of videos now to keep everyone happy


----------



## jkchiang (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice Trev. Definitely was a great video, can't wait to see what you do next!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

jkchiang said:


> Nice Trev. Definitely was a great video, can't wait to see what you do next!


Yeah, now I feel obligated to do something  I'm very personable but I have no idea what to do next. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Bruce N in CA (Apr 4, 2016)

Not sure where I should ask this, but for current Tesla owners, did Tesla install a pedestrian "noisemaker" that comes on at speeds below about 15mph? My Leaf had this and I thought it rather silly so sometimes disabled it when there were no pedestrians - at home, etc. (do-able on the 2011 model).


----------



## Bruce N in CA (Apr 4, 2016)

Trev, this truly was an excellent look into the 3 features, so many thanks. I also just noticed that the interior door release/open button is very well displayed on the passenger door of the silver 3 with white interior at about 0.33 into your vid. Intriguing...


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Nope. Someone at a shareholder meeting asked Elon if they'd do this and you could see in his face "you gotta be kidding me".


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

GOOD! Cuz it's gotta be stealth too!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

New video posted in the video blog section. Any new ones will be posted there but one could also subscribe to my YoutTube channel for notifications.

http://teslaownersonline.com/threads/trevors-model-3-video-blog.55/#post-535


----------



## yakdude01 (Apr 7, 2016)

Great info for sure! I'm one of those who saw the YouTube video and decided I NEEDED to sign up here. We all need to stick together to find the cool new things headed our way! Really looking forward to the M3 experience!!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

yakdude01 said:


> Great info for sure! I'm one of those who saw the YouTube video and decided I NEEDED to sign up here. We all need to stick together to find the cool new things headed our way! Really looking forward to the M3 experience!!


I'm glad you found us and welcome to the community!! Tell your friends about us if they're interested in the Model 3 ,we're striving to be the premier place on the internet for this car!!

Cheers
Trevor


----------



## Iwantatesla (Apr 8, 2016)

Good video thanks


----------

